# 66-67 GTO differences



## Oxen (Sep 8, 2010)

Is the front grille the only difference? Looking online to see what else changed from 66 to 67

Many thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Tail lights, trim, upholstery, window cranks, mirrors, dashpad/dash, complete powertrain difference (different engines and transmissions), etc. etc. A '66 is a lot closer to a '65 mechanically. "67 had a lot of "safety" items, like collapsable steering column, dual master cyl brakes, plastic knobs on dash and windows, break away rear view mirror, etc. etc. Check it out, it's pretty interesting!


----------



## Oxen (Sep 8, 2010)

is somewhere to look for a reference point to look at the differences?
I would love to to see the differences from year to year.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide by Paul Zazarine & Chuck Roberts OPGI sells it.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Check out pix here:
Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site

Click on any year towards the top of the page....


----------

